

How Mozilla Amazon EC2 Usage Got 15X Cheaper in 8 Months - asb
http://taras.glek.net/blog/2014/05/09/how-amazon-ec2-got-15x-cheaper-in-6-months/

======
SEJeff
I do wonder how much this would compare to google compute engine, now that it
is becoming a serious ec2 competitor

~~~
asb
The problem is they're now relying heavily on AWS spot instances, and neither
Google or Microsoft have a competing spot market.

